# Where to buy autoworld slot car in Canada



## apilon (Jan 4, 2012)

I tried to order directly from autoworld but i kept getting a message that the country and province was invalid, 

tried also from hoslotcar but my order got refunded next day and no answer from the owner as to why 

So is there a place in Canada where i could buy autoworld slot car?


Alain


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you have any hobby shops locally,check with them.

These guys are a bit out of your way,but they carry a fair selection of AW stuff.

I'm looking at their business card,and here's their ph # (403) 291-2733.
fax # (403) 291- 5324.

They carry quite a bit more AW cars then the website shows,so it might be worth a call just to see what they have.
The AW cars are listed down under the Racemasters cars,towards the bottom of the page.
If there's something specific you want,let me know,they aren't really local,but i get into them every once inawhile
Rick

http://www.pmhobbycraft.ca/Slot-Cars/


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I would imagine Bud's HO ships to Canada, although he may be low on inventory right now.

http://www.budshocars.com/

Joe


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

apilon said:


> I tried to order directly from autoworld but i kept getting a message that the country and province was invalid,
> 
> tried also from hoslotcar but my order got refunded next day and no answer from the owner as to why
> 
> ...


I would contact Auto World - that sounds like a bug in their website. I see Lasalle is near Windsor. There is an online seller (I beleive he is an AW distributor) from the Detroit area. Do a google search for Motor City ToyZ. I have purchased from him at several slot car shows.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff Clemence aka motorcitytoyz is a great seller. his email is [email protected], his site is motorcitytoyz.com and he is in Clinton twp MI.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

apilon said:


> I tried to order directly from autoworld but i kept getting a message that the country and province was invalid,
> 
> tried also from hoslotcar but my order got refunded next day and no answer from the owner as to why
> 
> ...


Where is La Salle? Manitoba? Quebec? Ontario?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Ontario. Sort of a southern suburb of Windsor...right across the border from Detroit.



Tasman said:


> that sounds like a bug in their website.


Unfortunately, no. From the FAQ on their website:



> _Q: Where can we ship to?
> 
> A: At this time we ship only to the Continental United States, Alaska, Hawaii and Puerto Rico._


And of the 3 Canadian "distributors" that AW lists, one is a dead website. The other 2

http://www.kroegerinc.com/ and http://www.hobbycraft.com/ don't even show AW in their online stores. (Although the Kroeger one has Scalextric.)

It's frustrating. I had a hobby shop close to me in London ON that only 5 years ago or so had a small section of HO stuff, and they had the JL stuff. (it was Johnny Lightning at the time) But they got rid of slot cars. Just seems no one wants to carry them. Maybe Auto World got tougher to deal with then when it was Playing Mantis.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

HOslotcars.com has tons of everything and I believe is IN Canada. The times I've ordered from there I've gotten good service.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Lucky Bob's sells into Canada


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

SouthLyonBen said:


> HOslotcars.com has tons of everything and I believe is IN Canada. The times I've ordered from there I've gotten good service.


They guy that owns the track we currently race on deals with these guys religously. Never had any troubles.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Windsor is right across the border ( crossing a bridge) from Detroit. I'm sure Jeff from Motor City Toys wouldn't have a problem meeting up with you. I do realize border crossings are a royal PITA since 9-11, but you can't get much closer than that.


----------



## apilon (Jan 4, 2012)

plymouth71 said:


> Where is La Salle? Manitoba? Quebec? Ontario?


Montréal, Québec


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, scratch my last suggestion.. That ain't going to work.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

SouthLyonBen said:


> HOslotcars.com has tons of everything and I believe is IN Canada. The times I've ordered from there I've gotten good service.


I second that one. HO Slot Cars is in Coquitlam, BC and has lots. 112 items the last time I was there (which was about 8 seconds ago).

Todd


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Another great place is definately Bud's Ho at budshocars.com He ships to canada and orders over $20.00 are free shipping. Check you local Kijiji.com and craigslist classifieds. There are a lot of vintage cars in La Belle Province. I'm in Winnipeg, and I've bought a few collections.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Alain,i was into PM Hobbies this morning,and they have probably between 90 to 100 cars,from Johhnny Lightning ThunderJet 500's to Magnatractions,with a quite a bunch of AW cars thrown in.
Prices for things seems to be a hit and miss deal though.
I bought 3 Johhnny Lightenings and each one was a differant price (one at $21.99 one at $19.99 and one at $17.99).
The AW cars varied from $21.99 down to $14.99.
If there's something specific you want,you could probably talk either me or Tossedman into see'ing if they have it for you,if you want to go through them and save the border hassle.
Rick


----------



## apilon (Jan 4, 2012)

Hornet said:


> Alain,i was into PM Hobbies this morning,and they have probably between 90 to 100 cars,from Johhnny Lightning ThunderJet 500's to Magnatractions,with a quite a bunch of AW cars thrown in.
> Prices for things seems to be a hit and miss deal though.
> I bought 3 Johhnny Lightenings and each one was a differant price (one at $21.99 one at $19.99 and one at $17.99).
> The AW cars varied from $21.99 down to $14.99.
> ...


Thanks Rick ,

I was looking for the 1976 grand torino with working headlights but was told it was discontinued and to look on ebay 

pm hobbies there are located in Alberta Right? 

I think i have their website in my bookmarks i will look it up 

Thanks for the info and your help


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

This one? A red coat of paint and some white stripes and you've got the Starsky and Hutch car.


----------



## apilon (Jan 4, 2012)

tossedman said:


> This one? A red coat of paint and some white stripes and you've got the Starsky and Hutch car.


Yes i think there is also a brown one


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Those i didn't see,as i'd of grabbed one myself.

Yup PM Hobbies is in Calgary.

Home of the Stampede,and i guess by all the uproar,the only place you're gonna see Garth Brooks this summer outside of Vegas


----------

